# Prüfen, welche Prozesse das Netzwerk benutzen?



## multimolti (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo!
Ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen einen Virus und glaube zumindest, dass ich ihn jetzt komplett losgeworden bin. Aber trotzdem ist meine Internet-Verbindung dauerhaft in Betrieb, also auch wenn ich es nicht aktiv benutze, sind beide Monitore bei meinem Windows-XP-LAN-Icon immer hellblau.
Kann ich irgendwie testen, welche der laufenden Prozesse das Netzwerk benutzen? Irgendwie muss Windows doch wissen, wer die Sockets benutzt und wer nicht... gibts dafür ein Programm?


----------



## darkframe (4. Juni 2009)

Hi,

vielleicht hilft Dir das hier weiter?

Die ganze Sysinternals Suite ist eigentlich zu empfehlen. Kostet nichts und kann viel helfen.


----------



## Adrian_Broher (4. Juni 2009)

netstat mit den flags b (Executeable anzeigen) und o (ProzessID anzeigen) sollte helfen.

Cmd.exe ausführen


```
netstat -b -o
```


----------



## multimolti (4. Juni 2009)

Hey, das mit den Netstats sieht erst mal nach einer super Lösung aus, danke! Bei Gelegenheit schaue ihc mir noch mal die Sysinternals Suite an.


----------

